
New Mexico Gov. Signs Bill Abolishing Civil Asset Forfeiture - jrs235
http://benswann.com/breaking-new-mexico-gov-signs-bill-abolishing-civil-forfeiture/
======
pixl8r
this is a menace that needs to go!

------
MrZongle2
FTA: "New Mexico Gov. Susana Martinez signed a bill to abolish civil asset
forfeiture Friday. She signed just before the noon deadline that would have
pocket vetoed the legislation."

Why did it sit on her desk for so long?

